# Goodbye, my wonderful Trick - the best girl ever



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Yesterday I lost another part of my heart - my wonderful Trick, as close to perfect as a dog can get, made her last journey off of this mortal world and into the arms of angels. I stroked her beautiful gray face as she closed her eyes and told her over and over "you are such a good girl .. I love you, Trick" while choking back tears so that she could pass peacefully without feeling my overwhelming sorrow. 

Trick, you gave me 13 1/2 wonderful years - my best friend, my most trusted friend, the one dog in my life who always chose me over everything else. It wasn't just training, it was the incredible bond we had. You taught me how to listen to what a dog says instead of forcing a dog to comply, and it made me into a much better trainer. You were my first "primarily positive" dog and I'm still in awe of the bond that grows through that trust - a bond that you shared with me. Along the way you taught me how to toss the treats so that they landed right at your feet, and you taught me how to throw a frisbee straight and true. And in our many travels - one a road trip of 10,000 miles - you earned numerous ribbons and titles. But those ribbons and titles pale next to what was truly important - the love, warmth, trust and companionship of a perfect dog.

I miss you so much. My heart aches incredibly, and the tears keep flowing with each memory. But along with the pain comes a feeling of relief, that you are no longer in pain and confusion. May your legs now bear you boldly and strongly, your eyes deep brown and full of life, and tongue lolling over strong white teeth in that special grin that only a GSD can have. Please greet those who left before you - Dawson and Kylee, your friends and mentors; Fireweed, who taught you that horses can be a lot of fun, especially on a long ride; and Raven, who showed you that cats and dogs CAN be great friends.

I will always miss that adorable cowlick that ran down the middle of your nose .. it was one of the first things I noticed in your puppy video that was sent weeks before I actually saw you, and which proved so obviously that you WERE the same puppy when I picked you up. I stroked that cowlick while you laid on the blanket, waiting for the vet, and thought back to the first time we met. You were a spunky, feisty, bossy little thing and came right to me with a bark that said "so THERE you are .. I've been waiting forever!". I'm so glad you waited for me and that we found each other. We were a perfect pair.

I will miss the way you would come to me and lay your chin on my leg, gazing up at me with those deep, loving, trusting eyes. I can only hope that you felt the love flowing from me as much as I felt it from you. Goodbye, my sweet friend, and please wait for me - and tell the others that I'll be there when I can.

RIP Trick (Hawks Hunt's Tricky Saxon AKC/CKC/ASCA CD, AKC RE NAP NJP, CGC, HIC)

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm so sorry Melanie. I went thru this a couple weeks ago with my 13 yr old Gal. It's never long enough.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so very sorry Melanie.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Melanie, that is one of the most beautiful tributes I have ever read. Obviously a very special dog and very special relationship. I know your heart is breaking, but as you said, there is some comfort in knowing that she's out of pain and is with those who went before her. I am so sorry...









Run free and healthy, sweet girl...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I feel your pain and can only hope that you can find some comfort in the many memories you have of times you spent together.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to a special dog. 
I am very sorry for your loss. They give us so much and leave a huge void in ours soul when they leave us.
Run free Trick, there are many wondreful friends at the Bridge waiting to show you the way.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Dear Melanie,

From much of what I have read on this Board I have come to the conclusion that people get the dogs they deserve.

Trick was made for you.

May she rest in peace.

Mary Jane


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss and the pain your feeling now, my heart is breaking for you, you wrote such a wonderful tribute to your girl, I found it hard to hold back tears while I read it. Rest in Peace dear sweet Trick.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry Melanie.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My deepest condolences on your loss.







Trick


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so very very sorry to hear about your loss of Trick.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Melanie, I am so sorry. What a beautiful tribute. I couldn't get past this without tears rolling down my face. 



> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuestYesterday I lost another part of my heart - my wonderful Trick, as close to perfect as a dog can get, made her last journey off of this mortal world and into the arms of angels. I stroked her beautiful gray face as she closed her eyes and told her over and over "you are such a good girl .. I love you, Trick" while choking back tears so that she could pass peacefully without feeling my overwhelming sorrow.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Melanie.


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

My condolences.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Melanie I am so sorry for your loss, the ultimate pain sacrifice that must be paid for the wonderful company and experiences of having these dogs in your life. I hope that some of the wonderful advice and tips you've shared here were partially learned from your journey with Trick so that you may have passed some of him to the many of us here who have benefitted from those tips.








Trick. Run free


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh, Melanie;

How sad, but how wonderful too that you have known such a dog. I wish Trick could have lived forever on this earth, but at least she lives forever in your heart.

Run, Free dear Trick.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Dear Melanie,

I'm deeply sorry. I wish they could just live as long as we do. I don't know what else to say I guess.







sweet baby


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I'm so sorry Trick is gone. I know the pain is unbearable right now but soon you will remember all of her happy little things she did on a daily basis. One day it will make you smile as you remember her with love.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry Melanie







That was a beautiful tribute.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss. I'm crying at work as I read that. She sounds like a very special girl.







Trick


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, no. I was afraid that was your Trick Melanie, I couldn't think of any other dog with the same name on the board.







I'm so sorry - she sounds amazing.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Melanie, I am so sorry for your loss of Trick. I am with Cassidys Mom, when I saw the subject line I couldn't think of another dog named Trick. Cherish the great times your and Trick had together.

Val


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Melanie, I am soooo very sorry,,hugs to you (


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Melanie - I am so very sorry
















Trick


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

So sorry for your loss, Melanie.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Melanie, I am so sorry to hear of Trick's passing. You wrote such a beautiful, loving tribute for her. I couldn't help but tear up reading it. She sounds like a truly special girl and I know she'll never be forgotten. R.I.P. Trick. Run free at The Bridge.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm also so sorry for your loss and pain. You obviously had a wonderful, special relationship with her. I hope you find some comfort and peace with knowing you were so lucky to have so many years with such an awesome girl!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry!

Run free with the angels, Trick!

Tanya


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh Melanie... Oh sweetie girl Trick. She brightened our lives here too on the board, we have all enjoyed stories of her. Wishing you some peace today Melanie. Godspeed, special, loving, dear Trick.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Melanie.







I just read the subject heading and can't read more right now. I'm so so sorry.


I'll be back later. 

Dang it. I'm sorry.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry







Trick does sound like the best girl ever. Rest in peace Trick.

Take care


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Melanie, that was a beautiful tribute yet I'm sure it doesn't scratch the surface of the bond between you two. 

Rest in peace Trick.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomOh, Melanie;
> 
> How sad, but how wonderful too that you have known such a dog. I wish Trick could have lived forever on this earth, but at least she lives forever in your heart.
> 
> Run, Free dear Trick.


This was almost exactly what I wanted to say.

Deepest condolence on your loss, Melanie









RIP Trick


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I am so sorry--I went through this 5 weeks ago with my 15 year old JD. Like your Trick, JD taught me so much. They are never with us long enough.

Hawks Hunt's--Suzanne Clothier's breeding?

~Kristin


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Melanie I am so sorry. What a perfectly worded tribute to your companion.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your warm wishes and condolences ... I wept through all of them, but the crying is cathartic too.

I'm always caught off-guard by how painful it is to lose one of my girls. There's this feeling of "they're going to live forever" during the years that they're healthy and agile. And then when you start seeing the signs of aging, the realization that your time is limited begins to creep in. 

I miss her so incredibly much. And Khana, my chow who was raised by Trick, has been pacing around from room to room looking for her. I've never before had a dog act like they noticed when one of the girls left us. Khana walks around looking at all the places where Trick used to sleep and then comes to me and stares at me as if to ask "what happened? where is she?" - and of course, that brings me to tears again. 

Thanks again for all the responses. The pain will take a while to fade some ... I'm still grieving for Kylee who I lost last year. At least I have the other three girls to help me through it all.

Melanie and the gang
... down to three dogs for the first time in many many years ..


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss of such a wonderful friend. Cherish the memories.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

there is only one Trick and my heart sank when i read that name. I am so sorry Melanie. Trick has been a fan favorite of mine over the years.My heart goes out to you. I just know that TRick is showing Jazmin and Cesar a few tricks of her own right now.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Melanie I just saw this. I am so sorry. I know Trick was nearing her time but I hoped she would a good while yet. She had a great life with you and she will be waiting for you and watching over you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry Melanie.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Trick


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Melanie I am so very very sorry to hear this. I know how painful it is when they get older. Cherish the good memories. Cry all you need to. Not sure that it helps but in the first months after I lost my Trooper it was the only way I could sleep was by crying myself to sleep.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to such a special friend. I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish they could live forever. . .


----------

